
Will Gutenberg replace popular page builders? Here's my thoughts - kevinhq
https://kevinhq.com/will-gutenberg-replace-page-builders/
======
ljp_206
Will myself, my clients, my custom code for my specific WP ecosystem, and our
content be replaced by Gutenberg? This is a question I have a much more
reliable answer to...

